
Should Startups Blog? - tomkwok
http://nextviewventures.com/blog/should-startups-blog/?utm_content=buffer7d026&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
MichaelCrawford
How to Promote Your Business on the Internet

[http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/website-
promotion.htm...](http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/website-
promotion.html)

tldr publish stuff on your site that vistors will recommend to others.

Suppose your startup sells a better formulation of ball point pen ink. that
could be a good business but it will be hard to move you product.

Now suppose a search for turkey stuffing recipe turns up a page at your site.
Next time the reader buys office supplues theyll go looking for pens that
contain your ink.

Most of the articles on my own site are unrelated to my business howver they
are very good for SEO.

